# The Great Cigar Migration: with PICS! *new humi*



## mrbl8k (Jan 4, 2007)

Well the day has finally arrived. My humi has been sitting packaged up like a beautiful little baby awaiting the day I was able to get it put in place. The legs have arrived and the beauty is sitting in her home. After giving her a week to soak up the lovely humidity, it was time to go empty out my cubidors at the local B&M... Pics, pics, and pics!

Once arrived at the local shop we can clearly see the open space for my babies. This whole lot has been sitting for almost a year.. MmMmMmMmmmmm









Comfortable resting on their ride home









Emptying all of my Savoy's out









My dad helping me decide proper placement









My mess while emptying out doubled ziplock bags full of overflow









Nearly completed









Some of my favorite shelves ;-)









And completion has been reached!!









I have left some room for some new ceegarz in the future. I have decided to leave some of the sticks in their original cedar boxes to save room on the shelves for more loose cigars. 
THanks for looking! Time fo some smokin!:chk


----------



## Harpo (Oct 11, 2007)

I've got a cig-ard on for your collection! :tu:ss


----------



## SmokinApe (Jun 20, 2007)

Wow, that is alot of sticks...


----------



## havana_lover (Feb 15, 2007)

nice to see you back blake!! and great looking humi too!!


----------



## erictheobscure (Feb 15, 2007)

Harpo said:


> I've got a cig-ard on for your collection! :tu:ss


While I find Harpo's neologism (not to mention the image it evokes) rather jarring, I certainly agree with his sentiment. I'm looking at my desktop humi and it looks so paltry by comparison!


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

Nice looking setup, compass.


----------



## K Baz (Mar 2, 2007)

That was a post of beauty - glad to see everything is back and resting nicely.


----------



## ljh824 (Oct 14, 2007)

Holy crap! I love it. I'm currently in the market for a cabinet humidor and I'm really liking yours. Great pics.


----------



## mrbl8k (Jan 4, 2007)

Thanks fellas... I have been waiting to get all of my sticks in one place. With them spread out it was difficult to load my weapons, but now that all are settled it will be a breeze to begin destruction again:cb


----------



## mrbl8k (Jan 4, 2007)

havana_lover said:


> nice to see you back blake!! and great looking humi too!!


Thanks bro!:tu


----------



## cricky101 (Jan 22, 2007)

The "Car-i-dor" is a new one for me. "For the smoker on the move ...":ss Not sure how many pounds of beads that would take.










- Congrats on the sweet cabinet and thanks for the pics :tu


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Excellent! Thanks for the pics,we love pics :tu


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Great lookin' set-up, congrats on getting the cigars home! :tu


----------



## drhalle (Jul 24, 2007)

Great looking humi. I can only hope for one that looks as nice as yours.
Thanks for the pic's.


----------



## CeeGar (Feb 19, 2007)

Blake, that looks absolutely beautiful! :tu :ss
Herf at your house :chk


----------



## Oyin (Oct 8, 2007)

nice collection! :tu


----------



## BostonMark (Sep 12, 2007)

WoW! Quite the companion to that exquisite collection!

You selling your old humidors, or keepin them?


----------



## scoutmaster022 (Feb 1, 2007)

nice to see you back blake!! hadn't seen you around much lately. Great looking humidor enjoy! :cb


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Great looking set up there.

You have some great smoking ahead of you.....:tu


----------



## The Mum (Mar 28, 2007)

I'm jealous and happy for you!!


----------



## Spect (Sep 19, 2007)

Those were some of the sexiest pics I've seen here. Awesome collection man!


----------



## mrbl8k (Jan 4, 2007)

BostonMark said:


> WoW! Quite the companion to that exquisite collection!
> 
> You selling your old humidors, or keepin them?


I'll be giving two away to friends and putting one up here with cigars for a competition prize:tu


----------



## mrbl8k (Jan 4, 2007)

CeeGar said:


> Blake, that looks absolutely beautiful! :tu :ss
> Herf at your house :chk


Hell yeah! Come on!!!:ss:mn


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

Glad to have you back posting Blake!

That is one "fine looking" collection brother! 

:tu Looks like you're finally starting to "live the dream!" :tu


----------



## rx2010 (Jan 4, 2007)

good looking set up, and lots of better looking sticks :ss


----------



## homeless_texan (Sep 11, 2005)

Incredible :tu


----------



## txdyna65 (Aug 21, 2006)

Great looking pics and humi Blake, good to see ya back posting


----------



## mike32312 (Jan 26, 2006)

Beautiful cabinet and great collection of stogies. Nice setup. :tu Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Ratters (Oct 7, 2007)

Wow. Really. Wow.


----------



## dodgeguy (Sep 24, 2007)

Thats a nice humi and a awesome collection of sticks. I need to smoke with you.Ha Ha :tu


----------



## Sanitariumite (Sep 14, 2007)

A beautifully displayed collection to be proud of! What's that CAO Brazilia/Italia deal?
Adam


----------



## Bear (Sep 22, 2007)

Great looking collection and a gorgeous humi... Congrats on the successful migration!


----------



## jaycarla (Jun 10, 2007)

Very nice set-up. That had to be a brutal week to look at that and wait for it to season.

Congrats on the addition.:bl


----------



## Leitner (Sep 3, 2007)

The Mum said:


> I'm jealous and happy for you!!


:tpd: That is one GORGEOUS set up you have there!! Enjoy bro!
Kelly


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

Beautiful humi!!
:tu


----------



## Papichulo (Jan 21, 2007)

How many boxes does that beauty hold. I just bought a wine cooler, but would love to step up to something like yours down the road. :tu Let me know if you are ever in San Antonio!!!


----------



## AriesOpusX (Oct 15, 2007)

Beautiful set up, must've been a killer waiting to load er' up.


----------



## mrbl8k (Jan 4, 2007)

Sanitariumite said:


> A beautifully displayed collection to be proud of! What's that CAO Brazilia/Italia deal?
> Adam


Thanks! That is one of those sampler boxes that comes with the weird shaped CAO's.. Some sort of special sampler pack I got a couple months back.



txdyna65 said:


> Great looking pics and humi Blake, good to see ya back posting


Thanks buddy!



Blake Lockhart said:


> Glad to have you back posting Blake!
> 
> That is one "fine looking" collection brother!
> 
> :tu Looks like you're finally starting to "live the dream!" :tu


My Collection is also yours bro, anytime you come near swing by the house!



jaycarla said:


> Very nice set-up. That had to be a brutal week to look at that and wait for it to season.
> 
> Congrats on the addition.:bl


A drank away my sadness every night staring at that beauty:al



Papichulo said:


> How many boxes does that beauty hold. I just bought a wine cooler, but would love to step up to something like yours down the road. :tu Let me know if you are ever in San Antonio!!!


I am heading to San Antonio soon as a matter of fact! I'll send you a PM or post in the Herf section!


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

Sanitariumite said:


> A beautifully displayed collection to be proud of! What's that CAO Brazilia/Italia deal?
> Adam





mrbl8k said:


> Thanks! That is one of those sampler boxes that comes with the weird shaped CAO's.. Some sort of special sampler pack I got a couple months back.


Those are the Britalias that were made in 2005 and only 2000 were ever made.

Ron


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

She's a beaut Blake, awesome:tu:tu


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Old Sailor said:


> She's a beaut Blake, awesome:tu:tu


:tpd:great set up


----------



## jaycarla (Jun 10, 2007)

Had to come look again. Love it!

Does it have any lights in it? If not some mellow low watt lighting would be awesome in that.

I am coming around big time on the glass front cabinet set up. That is just the [email protected]#.


----------



## RolinRandy (Aug 25, 2006)

Very,..Very Nice!!

RR


----------



## TX_toker (Jan 14, 2007)

Damn, that is just _ridiculous_


----------



## FriendlyFire (Jun 11, 2007)

Wow really cool stuff. I have one suggestionif I may keep the your pets food dish away from those sticks


----------



## Perry72 (Apr 20, 2007)

That's sweet Blake. Nicely done....:tu


----------



## themoneycollector (Apr 18, 2007)

Nice setup :tu


----------



## mrbl8k (Jan 4, 2007)

jaycarla said:


> Had to come look again. Love it!
> 
> Does it have any lights in it? If not some mellow low watt lighting would be awesome in that.
> 
> I am coming around big time on the glass front cabinet set up. That is just the [email protected]#.


I talked with Bob (the owner of the Aristocrat humidors) and he said even some of the low watt lighting systems can slightly raise the temperatures inside. I am sure there are some systems out there that produce very little heat, but that is something I'll think about later. I like them hidden in the shadows for now:cb Good idea though! Thanks for looking!



FriendlyFire said:


> Wow really cool stuff. I have one suggestionif I may keep the your pets food dish away from those sticks


Hah! I thought the same thing!


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

Yeah, in order to keep the constant RH and temp you're looking for its better to keep the lights out of it :2


----------



## mrbl8k (Jan 4, 2007)

LasciviousXXX said:


> Yeah, in order to keep the constant RH and temp you're looking for its better to keep the lights out of it :2


Good call:tu


----------



## SmokeyJoe (Oct 3, 2006)

That is one _byoot-iful_ set up... thanks for the pics! :ss


----------



## mrbl8k (Jan 4, 2007)

SmokeyJoe said:


> That is one _byoot-iful_ set up... thanks for the pics! :ss


Thanks for looking! I'll be putting up a celebratory competition soon with some good sticks, so keep your eyes open ;-)


----------



## jaycarla (Jun 10, 2007)

Try the lights I used in my Safe-i-dor. They are battery operated LED lights and give a cool look. Granted I don't leave them running for an extended period, but other I have in the house never really add any heat and the batteries last forever.

They were puck lights I got at Costco.

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=100777&highlight=safe

I have one extra one that I am not using, PM me with you addy if you want to give it a shot.

I have adopted your cabinet!!!:tu

Here is the link for the lights at Costco:

http://www.costco.com/Browse/Produc...10&Ntx=mode+matchallpartial&Nty=1&topnav=&s=1


----------



## MeNimbus (Dec 18, 2006)

I am glad your cigars found their new resting place. May they live a healthy and rich life, which by the pics, they do :tu  :dr:dr =)


----------



## cbsmokin (Oct 10, 2007)

Glad to see they made the car ride safe. You should have made them buckle up for saftey.


----------



## muziq (Mar 14, 2005)

Welcome to the Aristocrat club, Blake! Nice set-up and as with all the other posters, it's good to see your crazy avatar on the board again!


----------



## King James (Dec 18, 2005)

great new home for your sticks... they look comfy


----------



## ForestPuma (Jun 28, 2007)

That thing is sweet! Thanks for the pics and congrats


----------



## mrbl8k (Jan 4, 2007)

muziq said:


> Welcome to the Aristocrat club, Blake! Nice set-up and as with all the other posters, it's good to see your crazy avatar on the board again!


Thanks bro! Glad to be home!

The Aristocrat club is a pretty cool place


----------

